# cucumbers and lettuce



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Is it safe to give hedgies cucumbers and lettuce. I know iceberg lettuce has very little if not no nutritious and romaine is better. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I was hoping someone would have responded to this. Does anyone know if cucumbers are OK for our babies?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure both will be okay, but I'd say to watch out on how much you give them. Mainly because I can see both veggies (which I believe have lots of water) may cause runny poop.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for responding. I wouldn't give her too much as I just want to find a little veggie treat she will eat. She is a very picky little girl :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> Thank you for responding. I wouldn't give her too much as I just want to find a little veggie treat she will eat. She is a very picky little girl :lol:


Did she like them? ^_^

I've had no luck with veggies or fruits with Kashi


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I gave her some cantelope earlier this afternoon. She ate one piece and annointed. I put the rest in her food and she ate it all up. I didn't give her any cucumber yet as I don't want her to have runny poops. I'll let you know when I try the cucumbers.
Thank you for asking.


----------

